# Novice need answers about tankmates



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a 6 galons tanks (23 litres)...
One betta...and i would like to find a tankmate, who can clean up my tank 
I understand that some bettas will attack anything you put in the water with it. The only way to know is to try. 
I read it that some fish that usually work well with bettas are, small catfish like Otocinclus and Corydoras, Snails, ghost shrimp, and Neon Tetras.

i was thinking about a apple snail or a otocinclus...
What,s the best option for me...and the implications for that...
Keep alone my buddie
take a snail
take a oto

http://nippyfish.net/bettas-101/tankmates-for-bettas/apple-snails-bettas/

http://nippyfish.net/bettas-101/tankmates-for-bettas/otocinclus-catfish-bettas/

thanks


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

Some controversy with otos and corys based on the tank size and they like to be in school. I personally have snails in with my betta, they are very fun to watch! But unless you have algae, you'll have to supplement they're diet with algae wafers or veggies. And don't be surprised to see some poo, I have to pooper scooper my sand Shrimp are really cool as well, and have very little bioload so much less messy. Downside to them is they may be seen as a snack, but that depends on the betta. You could spluge the 33 cents and see if your betta eats it, if not there are a ton of variety of brightly colored shrimp you can check out such as cherry, bumblebee, blueberry, the list goes on and on.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Shrimp and snails are best. I recommend shrimp, ghost's, cherry, crystal red, bee, ninja, longnosed shrimp, they are all great. Look at aristocratama.com for some cool shrimp.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

ooh Shrimp , i did'nt read a lot about them...can you tell me more about it...

How much, i can put it in a 6 gallons tank...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, only shrimp and snails would work with that size tank. I would start with 4 or 5 cherry shrimp.


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

You could probably get away with 10 or so. Someone correct me on that one if its wrong. Make sure to look at their adult size, most stay small I think. To ensure survival there should definately be some kind of cover in the tank (plants, decor). They eat fallen fish food, but you can also get sinking food to feed them as well.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

You could definitely go for ten I just said 4 or 5 because they tend to multiply


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, i will try to find this kind of shrimps to begin with... ghost's, cherry, crystal red, bee, ninja, longnosed shrimps 

However, did you have a good source of information about shrimps...
maintenance, food, etc....and did they eat algues...lol  

Thanks again


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes they eat algae, dead plants, dead anything really, left over food (but still don't over feed), and blanched veggies like broccoli. They will do fine with the conditions you keep your betta in. Just make sure you add more plants because it is basicalyy a 50/50 chance that your betta will attack them.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

storrkopf said:


> Thanks, i will try to find this kind of shrimps to begin with... ghost's, cherry, crystal red, bee, ninja, longnosed shrimps
> 
> However, did you have a good source of information about shrimps...
> maintenance, food, etc....and did they eat algues...lol
> ...


Ghost shrimp are more carnivirous. They love sinking carnivore pellets. Other dwarf shrimp are more herbivirous. I feed my red cherry's and blueberry's mostly algea wafers. They also enjoy certain leaves (sorry, can't remember names now), and lettuce. Cherry, blueberry, crystal red, and bee shrimp are easy to find. Tiger shrimp are somewhat easy to find. Ninja's and almost all species of longnosed shrimp are rare to find in the U.S. Ordering from other countries is best to get them. I would do either 4 ghost shrimp or 10+ of the others mentioned.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

Good good  i will begin with the cheapest one...i don't want to buy a shrimp who will travel the half world to be finish in the stomach of my glutton ..i'm going squish him if he do it  ahahaha

If i have herbivors shrimps, it will be better to stay with my artificial plants to avoid to be eating by those litle monsters 

Did i need to use a filter? low or high force...with those punks


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

storrkopf said:


> Good good  i will begin with the cheapest one...i don't want to buy a shrimp who will travel the half world to be finish in the stomach of my glutton ..i'm going squish him if he do it  ahahaha
> 
> If i have herbivors shrimps, it will be better to stay with my artificial plants to avoid to be eating by those litle monsters
> 
> Did i need to use a filter? low or high force...with those punks


You don't need a filter as long as you keep up with the water changes. The shrimp can be very sensitive to water parameters. The shrimp shouldn't eat your plants unless they are dead or the shrimp are starving.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

storrkopf said:


> Good good  i will begin with the cheapest one...i don't want to buy a shrimp who will travel the half world to be finish in the stomach of my glutton ..i'm going squish him if he do it  ahahaha
> 
> If i have herbivors shrimps, it will be better to stay with my artificial plants to avoid to be eating by those litle monsters
> 
> Did i need to use a filter? low or high force...with those punks


Herbivirous shrimp eat algea and other dead plant parts. They don't bother live plants and are great for planted tanks. You don't need a filter. The usual filter (unless it is a sponge filter) will suck up and kill the babies.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

Another question? If i want put natural plants...what's the best to put in a 6 gallons tanks with a betta and futures shrimps....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anacharis, java moss, java fern, banana plant, hornwort. Anything that will do a good job of hiding scared shrimp lol.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

storrkopf said:


> Another question? If i want put natural plants...what's the best to put in a 6 gallons tanks with a betta and futures shrimps....


 
Well, i'm soo excited that l didn't wait the answers..i buy 3 littles plants..and buy some others stuff...
However, another novice question...i spoot the shrimps, but here in Québec, this things costs...3-4$ each....i have to find something cheap...
Until there, did i need to put the shirmps in quarantine before send in the main tank!!!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What did you buy? lol

I'm not sure about the quarantine.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> What did you buy? lol
> 
> I'm not sure about the quarantine.


 
The only plant, i can tell you is Java fern...the rest is unknown...they guy from the Petsco didn't told me...i think he don't know their name...i ask him, i need a fresh aquatic plant...i choose those three and paid...well, like any petsco...!!!

When i asked him, if i need something for them...he told me that i need to use "fertilizer " one time par week ...this is correct or no? and what's the best thing to use...!!!! 

I will wait a few days to buy my shrimps..."Jo" (alias Gluton) is in diet for a few days and if i buy one shrimp...he will eating in no time ahahahaha


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What type of fertilizer is it? Also many times they will sell you an aquatic plant but it is not actually aquatic. They sell kyoto grass as aquatic, but I have that in my backyard lol


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You need ferts for most plants, unless you are using the walstad method ( I use this method!), 3-4$ isn't uncommon for fancy shrimp. You could buy a seperate tank (1 gallon is fine), put a male and female shrimp in, wait for them to breed, and once the babies are adults put them in the tank. An unlimited supply! Most shrimp breed easily.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> What type of fertilizer is it? Also many times they will sell you an aquatic plant but it is not actually aquatic. They sell kyoto grass as aquatic, but I have that in my backyard lol


That's why i ask here...he didn't told me...he was too hurry to finished with me...LOSER! He lost the change to have more money  Do you have natural plants and did you use something to helping grown...like a fertilizer or something else...

Right now, my aquarium is really full...the futures shrimps have 1001 places to hide. I have 3 natural plants, 4 ornements, 2 fakes plants...i understand thant bettas are always in the top ...but he watch all the corners to prevent unknown visitors 

P-S: I did i fast reserch and i think my two others plants are Cryptocoryne types plants!!! Hopefully for the guy, he didn't try to buy me a kyoto grass...i will kill him


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> You need ferts for most plants, unless you are using the walstad method ( I use this method!), 3-4$ isn't uncommon for fancy shrimp. You could buy a seperate tank (1 gallon is fine), put a male and female shrimp in, wait for them to breed, and once the babies are adults put them in the tank. An unlimited supply! Most shrimp breed easily.


Hi,
The petsco have only Yamato shrimp or something like this...!!!

And what's this method (walstad method), can you tell me a litle more...!!!!

thanks


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

storrkopf said:


> Hi,
> The petsco have only Yamato shrimp or something like this...!!!
> 
> And what's this method (walstad method), can you tell me a litle more...!!!!
> ...


Yamato (Amano) shrimp were one of the first shrimp kept as pets in the shrimp hobbie. They were named after takashi amano because he discovered their algea eating capabilities. They need saltwater to live in as babies, so home breeding is hard. These are great algea eating shrimp. I would suggest 4-5, because they are large (2 inches), and can be boisterous. The walstad method (or NPT) was recognized because of Diana walstad. Basically, you use a bottom layer of soil (miraclegrow organic choice potting mix is good), cap it with sand, and plant. Filters aren't necissary in this method of aquarium because plants make oxygen, and the plants filter bad things from the water while the soil feeds the plants. Also, decaying leaves are quickly destroyed by soil bacteria releasing more nutrients for plants. If the plants are growing well, there should be no algea. Fish and other tank animal poop is also fertilizer.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

If i understand...i can bought Yamato shrimps without a problem, only when they breeding i need to ask you again how to do it well 

About the method, if i use it i need to stop using my filter....mmm did i really need to stop using the filter in a 6 gallon tanks..mmm ?!?!?!

Do you have a web site who can explain me this method and others ways...i would like to know how many times, i have to do it, how much i need to use, etc.

thanks agian


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You don't need to stop the filter, but if youre'e tank is cycled the bacteria will compete with plants for nutrients, slowing their growth. A good site is Theplantedtank.com, the inventor of the walstad method is a mod there. The forum section to check is "El Natural"


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> You don't need to stop the filter, but if youre'e tank is cycled the bacteria will compete with plants for nutrients, slowing their growth. A good site is Theplantedtank.com, the inventor of the walstad method is a mod there. The forum section to check is "El Natural"


this is the good site: www.Theplantedtank.net


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

storrkopf said:


> this is the good site: www.Theplantedtank.net


No, it is .com, not .net.


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

my betta murdered 6 ghost shrimp in a 12 hour .... he just kill it not eating it ..


----------

